

Should You Buy an Electric Car? - softdev12
http://online.wsj.com/articles/should-you-buy-an-electric-car-1416777176

======
Gobd
These articles never mention the option of buying a regular used car. What if
I buy a used Honda Civic for $8,000, a car like that can easily last 10 years,
and beat every car in their table on total 5 year cost even with thousands in
repairs.

Also they mention 18% loss of battery pack capacity in only 2 years. It seems
like someone might want to buy a new battery pack after 5 years and I wonder
how much that would cost. I really want to buy an electric car, but they just
don't make sense to me yet.

~~~
judk
You can't get a cheap used Civic because its a sellers market. 3 yr old civics
cost as much as new. Dealers aggressively try to buy back Civics they sell.

~~~
Gobd
A quick search on my local classifieds section shows a 2006 for $6,000, and a
2008 for $10,000, all the way to a 2011 (with rebuilt title) for $7,500 and
everything in between. Used cars are almost always a better choice.

------
Gravityloss
What a refreshing journalistic style. Mostly just the plain quotes from
people.

